# U.S.A. vs Europe on gun crime and restricitons



## PhotonGuy (May 13, 2015)

Interesting article on gun crime and gun restrictions in the USA vs Europe.

Myths of European Gun Laws CalGunLaws On Target Legal Resources Online


----------



## K-man (May 13, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Interesting article on gun crime and gun restrictions in the USA vs Europe.
> 
> Myths of European Gun Laws CalGunLaws On Target Legal Resources Online


Are these guys linked to the NRA by any chance? I know the comparisons between UK and US crime are almost impossible to compare as violet crime is classified differently in the UK. I'm sorry but alarm bells always go off if someone claims that the UK is more violent than the US.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2015)

No the UK is not more violent than the US. it's more nonsense. Both sections of the gun control argument should confine their arguments to the US, other countries laws, customs and preferences aren't the same and shouldn't be compared to the US.  I don't think citing an early 20th century German law has anything to do with anything that is happening now. should we start quoting mediaeval laws now to make points?
There's no doubt we have violent crime in the UK, I think the only country in the world that may not is Bhutan. We've just had a General election to elect the next government, nowhere did the subject of guns come up, no one campaigned to have lax gun laws, I don't think it was even mentioned, it's another non subject here as it is in many places in Europe. I know that's hard for Americans to understand, we aren't sheep, trust me, watch over the next few weeks, our 'new' government is not a popular one but on the subject of gun ownership we simply don't care about having them.
You can find your own figures for murders in the US and the comparisons.

Murders in the UK


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 13, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I know that's hard for Americans to understand, we aren't sheep, trust me, watch over the next few weeks, our 'new' government is not a popular one but on the subject of gun ownership we simply don't care about having them.


So you can be content with your knives and blades.


----------



## Tez3 (May 13, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So you can be content with your knives and blades.




Er, what?


----------



## Steve (May 13, 2015)

Photonguy, as politics aren't appropriate on this forum, can you please explain what kind of a discussion you're hoping for?  I am not sure I understand how this can avoid being political.  Maybe if you can very clearly outline the non-political discussion you're hoping for, it will help.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 13, 2015)

Folks, this is the wrong forum for a debate on gun control and crime stats. Those discussions belong on The political discussion forum.
Thread locked.


----------

